# How To Prepare Your Home Before Winter



## ILT (Jan 31, 2011)

Hello everybody,I need some great tips for the best preparation of my house before winter. Can you tell me some positive recommendations?


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

Is this a new house for you?What did you do last winter?


----------



## colossk (May 11, 2011)

Shut off your water so your pipes don't crack


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

Check out this home maintenance schedule from CMHC:
http://www.cmhc-schl.gc.ca/en/co/maho/gemare/gemare_003.cfm


----------



## mind_business (Sep 24, 2011)

I just finished re-caulking around windows and doors.


----------



## RichmondMan (Jan 31, 2011)

What exactly do you think? Because preparation or renovation of your house should have lots of suggestions, i.e. heating system, strong frontage, vicinity around your house and many more. Basically, you should check these info. Maybe you can find things which you need to know.


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

I think you guys should stop spamming the board, that's what I think.


----------



## crazyjackcsa (Aug 8, 2010)

Traditionally what I do is look around at blogs/message boards, garner some information and then post it to my site as my own work. It saves time and effort.


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

Clean the gutters out after fall. (the leaves get stuck inside)


----------



## canabiz (Apr 4, 2009)

I have a list of items to do before winter printed and attached to the side of the fridge for easy references. YMMV as you may not have eavestrough and what have you but I think it's a good general guide

- Hose bibs for water pipes (reverse the process in the spring)

- Turn off A/C (either at the panel or remove the breaker, reverse the process in the summer)

- Turn on pilot light for gas fireplace (if you turn it off in the spring to save some money)

- Change furnace filter (should be done regularly but it's a good reminder comes fall time)

- Clean the eavestrough gutter

- Drain gas from lawnmower

- Store patio furniture and gardening equipment (shed, garage or basement)

- Spread fall fertilizer for lawn

- Buy bags of salt for walkways and driveways

- Winter tires (doesn't apply to house but a winter maintenance task nonetheless)

- Make sure you have access to first aid kit and candles and flashlights


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

canabiz said:


> - Turn off A/C (either at the panel or remove the breaker, reverse the process in the summer)


Why do you need to do this? Don't you have to use your thermostat to turn your a/c on?


----------



## canabiz (Apr 4, 2009)

Four Pillars said:


> Why do you need to do this? Don't you have to use your thermostat to turn your a/c on?


This is just a precautionary measure as the kids or the guests may accidentally flip on the A/C at the thermostat in the middle of the winter. They should never touch the thermostat in the winter anyway as I have pre-programmed it and it is always set to *Heat* but you never know.

This is something that the tech who installed the A/C advised me. Plus it only took literally 1 second to turn off the A/C at the panel.

Speaking of A/C, I don't know about you guys but I put a piece of 2x4 secured by a brick on top just to prevent ice buildup and what have you. I don't actually put a cover as there are different thoughts on this, A/C is an outdoor appliance and has been designed to withstand our Canada winters, putting the cover improperly may trap the moisture inside and do more harm than good.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Maybe Later (Feb 19, 2011)

I cover mine, but it is about two feet off the ground and the bottom is left open so moisture drains or evaporates. The wind can really pack them with snow here and then freeze thaw cycles in the spying can cause damage.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

there is a heater in the compressor that keeps the oil warm so the compressor operates efficiently.If you leave breaker on all winter the heater works all winter ,wasting electricity.Turn off the breaker in the fall and cover the a/c.In the spring the breaker must be turned on at least 24 hours before you use the A/C.Remember to take cover off before using


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

most important function of the cover is to stop leaves and debris from blogging the drain holes in the A/C .


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

I am glad I live in Richmond BC and don't have to deal with the A/C thing.


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

dogcom said:


> I am glad I live in Richmond BC and don't have to deal with the A/C thing.


We had a/c when we lived in Vancouver. Didn't use it much, but the few times we did it was heavenly and well worth it imho!


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

Humidity is not my friend , I need my A/C


----------



## Beleriand (Jan 31, 2011)

It depends on your property and priorities for your house. Let me to get you one good idea. Fireplace! That´s a simple advice, but on the other hand very useful idea. If your house is situated more in the forest, wood fireplace should be a profitable investment for you. Moreover, homeowners with wood fireplaces don’t have to be afraid of the cold when the power goes out. Or you should be more "green". Electric fireplaces are the most comfortable and ecological. Surely, fireplaces are one the best preparation before winter from my personal point of view.


----------

